# The pallets make us sore.



## DansHauntedHouse (Jan 21, 2014)

One thing the haunt monster needs in materials and it's food of choice is pallets. We are constantly feeding this ravenous beast and yet it hungers for more. General question to the community. Do you think there is a record for the amount of pallets used in a haunt?



http://danshauntedhouse.com/


----------

